# Too many stickies in General?



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Not a gripe just a suggestion as there seems to be more and more stickies in the General Conversation section and quite a few on now,

Just a suggestion that maybe not all of them are needed?

This is not an attack or criticism btw I love this board


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

There isn't that many. The stickies that are there are mainly relevant anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Great advice, this thread needs to be stickied.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Because I'm bored at work, I've counted.

I count 15 Stickies in general, 10 of which are rules or guidance on forum usage, leaving 5 which are just general conversation topics that have been stickied.

I cannot come up with a definitive conclusion from this information.

I hope you all enjoyed my summary.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I just farted. It stinks


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Not a gripe just a suggestion as there seems to be more and more stickies in the General Conversation section and quite a few on now,
> 
> Just a suggestion that maybe not all of them are needed?
> 
> This is not an attack or criticism btw I love this board


I agree


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can l ask which ones you would remove please :thumbup1:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

FreshPrince88 said:


> This is not an attack or criticism btw I love this board


I must commend you on how you fire the first shot then retreat lol


----------



## gav76 (Feb 26, 2011)

i didnt put enough flora on my toast


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

why does it even matter. :blink:


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i never really look at them... just scroll down


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think there should be one or two folders then split into sub headings with the stickies, so it doesn't clog the general conversation.

If that makes sense.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Open a sticky forum?


----------

